# Doing terrible in college, have been lying to my family



## Ally Kitty (Oct 23, 2011)

I got 1 grade report, a C. I am a sophomore in freshman classes due to declaring my major late. I am completely lost in some of my classes, and I got threatened by my parents that if I got a C or below (failing for a major credit) I would be pulled out of college , my xbox and iphone would be smashed, and I would be known as a failure, because "that's the pnly thing you are good at doing, failing" (my dad) I would be shocked if I haf a grade above a C in any class. :'( I have a video game programming class I don't even know the material of week two, and the semester is 2/3 over. I am claiming to be doing good to not be punished. I have no friends/other family to speak to. Please help what do I do.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Have you talked to your adviser?

Not all advisers are complete idiots. You need someone to assist you here.


----------



## ELO (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of your situation. I guess the only thing I can say is to atleast try hard to study and learn the material and try to squeak by on a C. I know thats easier said than done, but try that first.

I'm kind of in a situation like yours. My dad/family thinks Im going for forestry and doing really good. Well, about a year ago I switched to history and Im just plodding about because nothing really interests me. Atleast history somewhat does. Im just too scared to tell them though.

I truly hope all goes well with you. Cheers.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I am kind of doing terrible in one of my classes. I am taking three - I'm a freshman, too - and I have an A, a B, and a D. 

I need to pull that D up in order to pass this class, which I'm a bit worried about. It's a high D, and I see me squeaking by on a C, but the reason why I have that D is because of the first exam (which I bombed.)

Anyway, I can't really say anything, other than these are some possible options:

1. Academic advising, which is the best option available
2. Talk to your professor, and request additional assistance, in order to bring up your grade (I don't mean beg for an A, but ask for extra tutoring in order to help you do better; teachers respond well to students that want to do well in their class)
3. Form a study group with other students. I don't know if this is an option.

I would add a fourth option, which is to talk to your parents. But since they seem anal and completely unreasonable, I think the three above options are the best choice.

And there is also a fourth option of "study more!"


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Unfortunately, the only thing that springs to my mind right now is "you are ****ed".


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

smash your xbox and iphone? extreme! I think they are just try to scare you into good grades but won't really do much if you get bad grades.


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok, but are you doing the lectures,homework's, assignment's etc?

Seems like taking some time off the xbox and your iPhone could do you some good. I'm not saying college is easy, but if you put in a reasonable amount of effort you should be rewarded for it.

Most teachers in college can even push your grade up if you really prove to them that you want to be better and that you are active in each classes, there's no excuses.


----------

